# Patchpanel oder Netzwerkdose



## Drakexz (2. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

da die analoge Telefonanlage bei meinen Eltern kaputt ist und ich sie nicht einfach nur reparieren möchte, werde ich sie großteils umstellen. 
Hierfür muss ich 3 Netzwerkkabel neu ziehen die alle an einem Punkt im Keller zusammenlaufen. 

*Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, ist es dann besser dort ein mini 8 Port Patchpanel einzubauen oder doch eher 2 Netzwerkdosen wovon dann halt eine nur zur Hälfte belegt ist.  *
Mehr als 3 oder 4 Kabel werden hier niemals ankommen, da die Leerrohre nicht groß genug sind um weitere Kabel einzuziehen. 

Als Kabel hätte ich folgendes verwendet: DRAKA UCH74P100 da es nur ein M25 Leerrohr aus dem Keller ins EG / OG ist und es da ohnehin schon knapp wird mit 3 bzw. wenn es überhaupt geht 4 Kabeln. 


thx


----------



## SquadLeader (2. Mai 2015)

Es gibt auch doppelte Netzwerkkabel, mit 16 anstelle von 8 Litzen. Falls du mehr rein bekommen möchtest könnten die Hilfreich sein.


----------



## Drakexz (2. Mai 2015)

Das Problem ist, die Kabel gehen zu 3 bzw. 4 verschiedenen Dosen. Doppelte Kabel helfen mir hier also leider nicht.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2015)

Also das kommt doch ganz darauf an was du brauchst?
Sehe den Grund der Frage gerade nicht.
Du hast jedenfalls keinen Nachteil wenn eine Dose nur halb belegt ist, ausser dass die Hälfte der Anschlüsse nicht funktioniert ^^
Mit nem Panel biste halt flexibler, solltest du irgendwann irgendwas erweitern oder unten dazu packen wollen.


----------



## Drakexz (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bisher noch kein Netzwerkkabel verlegt / angeschlossen. 
Ich stelle mir daher vor, dass es in einer Netzwerkdose enger zugeht als in einem Patchpanel. Wissen tue ich es aber nicht. 
Bei dem Patchpanel wäre dann auch die Hälfte frei (stört nicht) aber wenn es mehr Platz / einfacher in der Montage der Kabel ist, dann würde ich dazu tendieren.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Mai 2015)

Aufputz- und Unterputzdosen gibt es auch in Varianten die kein LSA-Tool zur Installation benötigen.
Die gängigen Patch Panel brauchen das meist schon.
Eng, bzw fummelig ist sowas immer, Patchpanel sind aber Finger freundlicher bei der Installation.


----------



## Drakexz (2. Mai 2015)

Ja dann wird es eben ein Patchpanel im Keller. Thx.
Mit dem LSA Tool hab ich kein Problem, das sollte schon hinhauen. Handwerklich hab ich nicht gerade 2 linke Hände und das Werkzeug kann ich mir bei der IT Abteilung meiner Arbeit leihen.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (11. Mai 2015)

Hi

Ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren auch damit beschäftigt, das Kabel auflegen ist keine Hexerei und geht nach 2 bis 3 Anschlüssen gut von der Hand.
Ob Netzwerkdosen oder Patchpanel würde ich davon abhängig machen ob du einen Netzwerkschrank nutzen möchtest.

Auflegen würde ich es nach Plan B und nicht nach der A Variante.
Beides ist auf den Netzwerkdosen bzw. im Patchpanel beschriftet oder in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Wie es geht kann man am besten sich bei Youtube anschauen, dort gibt es unzählige Videos wo es mal mehr oder weniger gut beschrieben ist.


----------



## Drakexz (11. Mai 2015)

Ein Netzwerkschrank wird es nicht da es einfach nicht notwendig ist. Kommt neben die Fritzbox 7390.

Btw: es ist jetzt das Patchpanel geworden, da ich das zusammen mit ein paar RJ11 Steckern gut nutzen kann um die zwei noch vorhandenen analogen Telefone darüber laufen lassen kann.
Das ganze Zeug (Kabel, Dosen, Telefone etc.) wird am kommenden Freitag eingebaut.


----------

